# Ruger Couger



## grump442 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and have a question about a Ruger. I think it is a Couger edition. I bought it in 1985. It is in a walnut box and has the head of a Couger or leopard in white on the lid.. It is stainless steel, engraved and Magna Ported. (The hammer was sealed with a plastic tie with their name on it) by Magna Port. It is 44 cal and the serial number is 44. There may have been 100 made, not sure. Can anyone tell me what I have here for sure?

Thanks. Paul


----------

